

Pinterest Brings More Referral Traffic to Websites Than Twitter - brevityness
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/08/pinterest-now-generates-more-referral-traffic-than-twitter-study/

======
tpsreport
Not surprised. Twitter seems to have a large amount of bot traffic that tends
to drown out the normal human-to-human discussion. It's a write-mostly medium.

~~~
brevityness
Can't wait to see the spam bots hit Pinterest. Or has it already?

------
lukeholder
My aunties cooking blog has gone to 50,000 hits a month after putting pics of
all her recipes on pintrest.

